# Face it... we're schizophrenic



## baking_pineapple (Apr 27, 2011)

I mean, we're experiencing all the "negative" symptoms of schizophrenia-- "blunted affect (lack or decline in emotional response), alogia (lack or decline in speech), and avolition (lack or decline in motivation)"... the only thing is that we're socially aware enough to recognize our experience isn't normal, which keeps us from acting it out. This social awareness, inhibiting us from expressing the chaos and impoverishment of our inner worlds, tricks other people into thinking we're normal, but also keeps us stuck in an endless loop of private suffering as even we're not able to discover what's truly wrong with us. I'm starting to think that it might be better to act out... lol, if only that were possible without being misinterpreted and minimalized by blind institutional forces.


----------



## jordanL'Estrange (Oct 17, 2011)

no we are definitely not i have a schizophrenic cousin and i am nothing like him at all we are not schizophrenic hahaha


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

baking_pineapple said:


> I mean, we're experiencing all the "negative" symptoms of schizophrenia-- "blunted affect (lack or decline in emotional response), alogia (lack or decline in speech), and avolition (lack or decline in motivation)"... the only thing is that we're socially aware enough to recognize our experience isn't normal, which keeps us from acting it out. This social awareness, inhibiting us from expressing the chaos and impoverishment of our inner worlds, tricks other people into thinking we're normal, but also keeps us stuck in an endless loop of private suffering as even we're not able to discover what's truly wrong with us. I'm starting to think that it might be better to act out... lol, if only that were possible without being misinterpreted and minimalized by blind institutional forces.


Thanks a lot asshole, I don't worry about this shit enough as it is everyday...


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

I swear to god if we are im going to be very pissed off


----------



## Joshu (Nov 10, 2011)

That's like saying that because I have a cough, i have lung cancer.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2011)

I knew it!


----------



## noname (Sep 23, 2008)

> I mean, we're experiencing all the "negative" symptoms of schizophrenia-- "blunted affect (lack or decline in emotional response), alogia (lack or decline in speech), and avolition (lack or decline in motivation)"... the only thing is that we're socially aware enough to recognize our experience isn't normal, which keeps us from acting it out. This social awareness, inhibiting us from expressing the chaos and impoverishment of our inner worlds, tricks other people into thinking we're normal, but also keeps us stuck in an endless loop of private suffering as even we're not able to discover what's truly wrong with us. I'm starting to think that it might be better to act out... lol, if only that were possible without being misinterpreted and minimalized by blind institutional forces.


Existing similarity dont mean thats the same disorder, and more importantly the same cause (wich is neurological - psy* is bullshit).
The 3 symptom you list are exportable to various depressive, anxious disorder. This is unspecific. Additionnaly, alogia in schizo are really, I mean REALLY more pronounced (I dont think we can speak about alogia into DP).

Anyway it can be interesting to see a study about the correlation beetween schizo and DP in term of family (if there is more DP in family where run schizo). But imo the correlation would be weak.
DP can be see too a form of minor schizo, even if I dont really trust this. Imo its a different disorder, involving different process.

Even if your message is marked by irrelevant rationnalization, you light a really important issue wich other often fail to see clearly, and is poorly discussed in this forum : 


> *This social awareness, inhibiting us from expressing the chaos and impoverishment of our inner worlds, tricks other people into thinking we're normal, but also keeps us stuck in an endless loop of private suffering* as even we're not able to discover what's truly wrong with us. I'm starting to think that it might be better to act out... lol, if only that were possible without being misinterpreted and minimalized by blind institutional forces.


Especially the bold part, is perhaps more painfull than DP itself. The need to be "happy" and to have pleasurable experience make often me appear somewhat OK in the eyes of other, but Im too aware that this is just a facade, and this just increase the inner chaos and depression at home. 
Too, this lead me to have nihilistic thinking : I begin to have expressively "I dont give a fuck" attitude about social and intimate relation, isolation, ect, because I cant stand the fact I always play a role without being able to see whats inside me (in fact, there is probably nothing now). I feel like a faker, a con artist.
I cant see how the fuck I can find love, when ive nothing interesting to say, nothing real to share, only the vacuum and the lack of meaning of my existence. This is what really suck. I cant have a solution of this issue, mourning my social and intimate life apart. The gap beetween before DP, where I was passionnate, living and now is too extreme, I cant find something positive in this state about this (but there are positive things about my DP in other area, ie I have shaked myself to accomplish what I want to do, tried to stop to ignore or delay my need ect - its funny to notice Im somewhat more healthy than before, now.).


----------



## noname (Sep 23, 2008)

> Thanks a lot asshole, I don't worry about this shit enough as it is everyday...


How long do you suffer from DP ? This SC fear will dissipate, mostly when you will be aware that your case dont follow the typicall scz course (ie no real worsening, hearing voice and other symptom wich never come even if you was sure it will at the DP beginning ^^)...



> I swear to god if we are im going to be very pissed off


Its possible we are at the core (if a link beetween DP and scz exist), but the symptom are not more than DP, so there is not additionnal problem than DP itself ! you fear your imagination more than current reality


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

baking_pineapple said:


> I mean, we're experiencing all the "negative" symptoms of schizophrenia-- "blunted affect (lack or decline in emotional response), alogia (lack or decline in speech), and avolition (lack or decline in motivation)"... the only thing is that we're socially aware enough to recognize our experience isn't normal, which keeps us from acting it out. This social awareness, inhibiting us from expressing the chaos and impoverishment of our inner worlds, tricks other people into thinking we're normal, but also keeps us stuck in an endless loop of private suffering as even we're not able to discover what's truly wrong with us. I'm starting to think that it might be better to act out... lol, if only that were possible without being misinterpreted and minimalized by blind institutional forces.


How old are you? Is that what you want is it to scare people on the forum. What a silly silly silly little fucker you really are. Well you've got some attention now fuck off back where you came from you prick


----------



## noname (Sep 23, 2008)

If you get scared with this type of message I understand you get DP easily. I think the author itself is really scared and have dark thought, thats all, its time to stop worrying at scz when obvious clue and personnal understanding say we dont have it.

SCZ fear often disappear with time in DP. OCD DP induced is different than real OCD (ive get the two, I know what Im speaking about - Ive get real OCD in the past, and thats much more irrationnal than SCZ OCD from DP, wich is more based on actual symptom and fear about it, ie a real and quantifiable thing. This disappear when you get aware that you fear is irrelevant to reality, on contrary to real OCD)


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2011)

Joshu said:


> That's like saying that because I have a cough, i have lung cancer.


Exactly. And people are reading things willy nilly off the internet and not understanding.

There are individuals ON THIS SITE who HAVE schizophrenia AND DP/DR. Some can have the DP/DR treated and still have schizophrenia.

I am so tired of this.

There are reasons for MEDICAL criteria for illness as well as Psychiatric Criteria. Niether are perfect. Even if you watch the silly program "House, M.D." you would know that he and his team always have a patient who presents with multiple symptoms and they have to eliminate what the illness can't be before they get to what it is.

Also, it is worthless to simply read diagnostic criteria, you need to study psychiatry.
And as someone once said I have one family member with schizophrenia, and another with schizoaffective disorder (sort of bipolar and schizophrenia combined). Before he ended up on the streets my cousin with schizoaffective had no idea what I was talking about re: DP.

Also, my psychiatric resident, M.D., just yesterday mentioned he experiences DP/DR when under stress. But it is only fleeting.

You MUST articulate the symptoms as concisely as possible to a doctor. You must GO to a doctor who has some sense, granted, but if you don't tell the entire story out of being diagnosed with one thing, well, hw in God's name can the doctor get close to a proper diagnosis. Yes, we MUST advocate/research for ourselves. But this misinformation helps no one.

Also, if you aren't diagnosed, the statistics of the prevalence of DPD does not enter the system. I think this is another problem. No one talks about it, so it appears to exist less frequently.

I also have not feared schizophrenia for my entire life -- I fear disappearing completely. This is a perceptual distortion experienced by stroke, migraine, and epilepsy patients ... very common, but I don't think anyone here has had a stroke. Some could have full blown epilepsy, or suffer from migraines, but that STILL doesn't mean any DP/DR you experience in those states means you're having a stroke.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

noname said:


> How long do you suffer from DP ? This SC fear will dissipate, mostly when you will be aware that your case dont follow the typicall scz course (ie no real worsening, hearing voice and other symptom wich never come even if you was sure it will at the DP beginning ^^)...
> 
> Its possible we are at the core (if a link beetween DP and scz exist), but the symptom are not more than DP, so there is not additionnal problem than DP itself ! you fear your imagination more than current reality


I've had DP for a year and a half. What do you mean we are at the core?


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

[

No this is not schiz. And we do not experience all of the negative symptoms. No one here (who's not dx'd Schiz)! Has cataronia.


----------



## _Gottlieb_ (Nov 6, 2011)

Thx for making my fear worse.


----------



## noname (Sep 23, 2008)

Jayd said:


> I've had DP for a year and a half. What do you mean we are at the core?


at the core mean its possible some have a schizophrenic like brain, perhaps dp is linked with this, ect...
Its possible mean its not reality, im not scientist.
But whats obvious is that for all of us , we dont devellop scz symptom. I know its 2000 time more easy to say that to do, but you should concentrate more on your heelflip backside 50-50 than your fear and obsession. Im sure it will pass, as it passed for myself.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Don't worry Felt like inwas psychotic too,


----------



## baking_pineapple (Apr 27, 2011)

I sought to stir up some controversy with generalizing my statement to everyone on here, admittedly. Probably most of the people on here don't have schizophrenia, but I do think there is a significant minority (probably anywhere in the range from 20-50%) that do. The specific subtypes of schizophrenia I'm referring to are the following:

"Simple schizophrenia: Insidious and progressive development of prominent negative symptoms with no history of psychotic episodes.

Disorganized type: Named hebephrenic schizophrenia in the ICD. Where thought disorder and flat affect are present together.

Residual type: Where positive symptoms are present at a low intensity only."

Personally, I would say I am somwhere between the simple and disorganized type. It takes tremendous will for me to put my thoughts together into a coherent form. Almost everything I say or do feels forced out of me, like another person is saying or doing it. There is no natural form or rhythm binding my conscious person together. Almost everything in my consciousness feels disintegrated and tortured (at least at this moment in time). Do I think I'm eternally doomed because I have such a disease? Hell no; there are many successful people with schizophrenia. Do I think recovery is possible without medication? Absolutely. Will I likely ever tell anyone about this? No; I'm pretty sure they would just hear the label and all would be over... sort of like what happened here.

As for this fear of possibilities, as long as its considered as just what it is, a possibility, a hypothetical with no bearing on actual reality, held at arm's length so it can be better analyzed and understood, then there is no way it can have an effect over you. Try to understand what it means, not what it feels like when you think about it. That's good that you do feel negatively when thinking about it though, as it's evidence your emotions are still connected with your thoughts. Personally, I think about such things just because I want to know what's wrong with me, I wouldn't care if it's a tumor or alien parasite eating my brain, I just want to know what's up plain and simple so I can do something about it or at least stop worrying about what I'm overlooking. Although I do sometimes become terrorfied... just like everyone else.

Agreed, I should probably study psychiatry before making such an easily refuted claim as the one I made. However, I feel like I know enough about human nature from a lifetime of self-study, to be able to claim some things to be true without marshalling scientific evidence.


----------



## noname (Sep 23, 2008)

bullshit.

1) Simple schizo have the same mark as other, ie subject is often unaware of his illness.
2) Simple shizophrenia often lead to have weird interest, or strange behavior in some way, interpretation mechanism wich sufficiently fail to say subject is somewhat out, even if no hallucination . Simple scz is probably closer to schizotypal PD than what you are. You are searching disorder, I dont understand why, DP is not enough bothersome for you ?



> However, I feel like I know enough about human nature from a lifetime of self-study


time to wake up : http://www.wikisocion.org/en/index.php?title=Wikisocion_home
you know what you project, so you know only yourself.
other are other, other can be really different than you think.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

There is absolutly no way even 20% have schiz. It'll be more like 2 or 5%


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

baking_pineapple said:


> I sought to stir up some controversy with generalizing my statement to everyone on here, admittedly. Probably most of the people on here don't have schizophrenia, but I do think there is a significant minority (probably anywhere in the range from 20-50%) that do. The specific subtypes of schizophrenia I'm referring to are the following:
> 
> "Simple schizophrenia: Insidious and progressive development of prominent negative symptoms with no history of psychotic episodes.
> 
> ...


Blank-mind and difficulty with concentration is also a classic symptom of DP and anxiety.

See, you also said 20-50% people probably have SZ here. Where did you get those statistics from? Do I think there is people on here with SZ? yes I do. But I think its different from the people who were completely fine one day and got DP from stress, anxiety, depression. I know DP CAN be a symptom of SZ.

Your gathering information not knowing if its true or even applies to us and just saying "here we go, we have this illness". Your scaring the shit out of people and it doesn't help at all.

If you think your SZ go to a doctor like I did. Another thing, people with SZ don't usually take themselves to a doctor because they don't think theres really anything wrong with them.

Theres this guy who's always came into my work to buy cigarettes. Lately he's been talking to my employee how "there actually related"(and there not). He says hes the soul reaper, he can kill people with his minds and travel the world in his mind, hear peoples thoughts.

That's when you know there might be something wrong.


----------



## baking_pineapple (Apr 27, 2011)

Jayd said:


> Blank-mind and difficulty with concentration is also a classic symptom of DP and anxiety.
> 
> See, you also said 20-50% people probably have SZ here. Where did you get those statistics from? Do I think there is people on here with SZ? yes I do. But I think its different from the people who were completely fine one day and got DP from stress, anxiety, depression. I know DP CAN be a symptom of SZ.
> 
> ...


All I'm saying is that the schizophrenia label is too narrow if it only includes people who are drooling on themselves and making preposterous claims about shit. I'm just venturing to say that what we're experiencing is the same, at its "core", as what more stereotypical schizohprenic people experience. The only thing seperating us is that we're intelligent/educated enough to challenge and refute the retardness that goes on in our brains and replace it with a more rational front. But the basic feeling of being disconnected from humanity, emotionless, blank on the inside--that is, the heart of depersonalization--is the same as it is in schizophrenia.

Just think about what you would be like if you never learned to read or write, to think critically, to restrain your thoughts and your actions (i.e., the hallmark of intelligence)... as long as you're connected with other people, speaking their language, feeling their emotions as easily as you feel your own, "going with the flow", you'd be fine... but as soon as the plug is removed, for whatever reason, and there is neither a social anchor nor a rational voice holding the contents of the mind in check, then prepare for the fantastic accusations of paranoia, the meaningless word salad of hebephrenia, and/or the rigid immobility of catatonia. The only thing we have that "typical" schizophrenics don't is a rational voice, but besides that I see a lot of myself in these people.


----------



## Quifouett (Sep 13, 2011)

Whatever it is SZ/DP/DR, we can't fully appreciate the live we have and it suck. I watched a "reality show" following like 16 SZ living in a supervised house and they seemed to be happier than me. Sometimes I don't know what is worse between SZ and DP since neither never really recover anyway. I keep asking myself if this is all a dream, are my memories just a bunch of illusions, is this all real or it'S all in my head. SZ don't seem to question everything like that. 1 girl in the show wich have asperger even became a fucking teacher for asperger kid... I can't even imagine myself holding a job at walmart. So Dp is way worse than a lot of mental illness IMO.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

baking_pineapple said:


> The only thing seperating us is that we're intelligent/educated enough to challenge and refute the retardness that goes on in our brains and replace it with a more rational front. But the basic feeling of being disconnected from humanity, emotionless, blank on the inside--that is, the heart of depersonalization--is the same as it is in schizophrenia.


I have to disagree man. The thing separating us from SZ is that "our reality is INTACT" whereas a person with SZ isn't. That is a HUGE part in being diagnosed with something as simple as anxiety or SZ.

For example, that guy that comes into my work truly believes hes a soul reaper and that he can kill people with his mind. Most of us on here have our reality intact and are rational.

I do understand what your saying though, how we wouldn't be like those cases where we are hallucinating or sitting on a chair all day drooling. But I think in any case of SZ, your reality isn't really intact, your not able to differentiate between whats real and whats not. I do understand when you say you have to put a lot of will and focus to maintain your thoughts or whatever. But if it doesn't take you 2 hours to get dressed I think your ok.

And trust me, I do feel crazy, and its what I fear. But I think I feel crazy simply because of the feelings of DP being in a heightened state of senses.

I first went to my family doctor last summer and told him about I was feeling off, and not right (not knowing what DP was yet). He asked me those questions like, do you hear voices that arent there, are people controlling your thoughts. And im like....ummm no? And he is knowledgeable with DP too. I've seen him quite a few times and each time he says, "you dont sound like your going down that path (being SZ). I then talked to another doctor who said in her exact words, "Not one molecule of my being believes your SZ or developing it", she said she could refer me to a psychiatrist for reassurance and he also said I dont sound like im becoming SZ.

Why do I still fear it then, I dont know. But DP isnt like SZ. One of the doctors said im "too sane". Thats what DP is, such a hyper vigilant, heightened sensed state.


----------



## Quifouett (Sep 13, 2011)

Some SZ just ear voices and know they are not real and their "visual" reality stay intact.... not to scare you or whatever. I would not care that my reality is not like everyone's reality, as long as i'm not aware of it. Being aware of it make it way worse.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Well I have been scared since this last post and scared again not gonna lie lol


----------



## Quifouett (Sep 13, 2011)

SZ is just a fuckin label just like DP, not all SZ are retarded freaks... SZ/DP is not a death sentence, it's just a mental state you have to cope with and adapt to. Still not saying your SZ lol Don't forget it's just a label a bunch of human put on a bunch of symptoms. And their is degrees of severity in mental illness just like in cancer or whatever.


----------



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

hmmm, sounds like a bleak appraisal of the situation. Well not bleak, cuz we arepretty screwed. Although I understand what you mean.

Perhaps, we are just highly functional skitzophrenic individuals. Maybe. Although schizophrenia is characterized by a lot of symptoms we do not have... the positive ones (ergh.. whatever the opposite of the negative symptoms are)... and those experiences make a large part of the symptomology.

Regardless, i'm gonna start trying a shiiiiit ton of drugs to solve this. All my chips are in my belief that this is neurological.


----------



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

And JD.. who cares if you become / are schizophrenic. You have DP dude. This shit is just as bad. No need to worry about schizophrenia, something shitty has already happened to you - worry about that.


----------



## Quifouett (Sep 13, 2011)

It's hard to tell cause my DP really started overnight but SZ were not SZ until the night they heard voices...

But I feel like DP is mainly a perception thing. Like if we were living a certain way and suddently this way made no sense anymore and we can't find a new way for our life.

Yeah that sound like the basic of DP...


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Ahhhh I don't like this fear...FUCK!


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

It's normal to worry about the unknown but that's all it is...an unknown. There are way too many OTHER possibilities that can enter the picture. I understand that it is "educational" to look at all the possibilities (even if they are a bit disturbing) but just looking at a "puzzle" doesn't get it solved. So instead of focusing on what it may or may not be, concentrate on getting over it. New meds, supplements or relaxation techniques etc. Lots of times dp has cleared up by itself too.


----------



## Quifouett (Sep 13, 2011)

Well said.


----------



## rob (Aug 22, 2004)

baking_pineapple said:


> I mean, we're experiencing all the "negative" symptoms of schizophrenia-- "blunted affect (lack or decline in emotional response), alogia (lack or decline in speech), and avolition (lack or decline in motivation)"... the only thing is that we're socially aware enough to recognize our experience isn't normal, which keeps us from acting it out. This social awareness, inhibiting us from expressing the chaos and impoverishment of our inner worlds, tricks other people into thinking we're normal, but also keeps us stuck in an endless loop of private suffering as even we're not able to discover what's truly wrong with us. I'm starting to think that it might be better to act out... lol, if only that were possible without being misinterpreted and minimalized by blind institutional forces.


Two things:

First - whatever name is attributed to our condition does not affect in any way the nature or extent of the symptoms that we suffer; whether it's called "depersonalisation", "schizophrenia" or "a couple of sandwiches short of a picnic" makes no difference. By the same token, my condition is not going to disappear just because I chose to describe myself as "healthy" - otherwise we'd have all done that long ago and recovered.

Second - BP does have a point. Our perceptions and experiences are skewed ... we ARE a bit crazy - but our rational selves realise this and intervene by testing and rejecting our perceptions and experiences as being false. Emotionally, we are terrified of these strange sensations .. we panic and do everything we can to avoid these distressing sensations. Ironically, it is our fear of these sensations and our fear of engaging with them that makes our condition endure.

When BP says that we should try acting out our depersonalisation, he/she is absolutely right .. in the sense that what we all ARE is a people whose perception has become distorted. It follows that if we deny ourselves these distressing experiences, we are, by implication, denying our own existence.

So, instead of fleeing from your DP, try to shed your fear of the DP symptoms and really try hard to explore and understand them in the way that you might explore something fascinating like, say, a work of art.

Ironically, it is only by allowing yourself to fully explore and become totally immersed in your condition that you can begin to recognise and experience your true self and the world around you.


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

Jayd said:


> Ahhhh I don't like this fear...FUCK!


Honestly man try not to think about it. We've all been there, just dont go around googling random things and stay off doudgy websites because you'll just scare the life out of yourself. You just got to believe that however fucked up your brain feels and how ever much you feel out of touch you're in touch. Have you got anything to calm you down like a diazapam? I wouldn't recomend it but it may take the edge off. Honestly you'll feel better once you eliminate this fear i promise.


----------



## toshibatelly (Sep 13, 2011)

No. We aren't. We are the exact opposite of schizophrenics, they interpret their fantasies as being real and are certain in their convictions; we, on the other hand, interpret reality as being dream like and are far from sure of ourselves. If there is anything which is the opposite of psychosis it is anxiety, hyper-aware vs unaware.

Depersonalization was once seen as a schizophrenia-spectrum disorder, but careful observation of sufferers in longitudinal studies found that psychosis didn't develop and a DP was placed in the category of dissociative disorders.

As for the negative symptoms of schizophrenia, I think they are pretty much non-specific to the disorder; depressed people exhibit most of those signs (anhedonia certainly, flattened affect, alogia due to feelings of pointlessness, sometimes even catatonia), are depressives now schizophrenic too?


----------



## baking_pineapple (Apr 27, 2011)

Quifouett said:


> Whatever it is SZ/DP/DR, we can't fully appreciate the live we have and it suck. I watched a "reality show" following like 16 SZ living in a supervised house and they seemed to be happier than me. Sometimes I don't know what is worse between SZ and DP since neither never really recover anyway. I keep asking myself if this is all a dream, are my memories just a bunch of illusions, is this all real or it'S all in my head. SZ don't seem to question everything like that. 1 girl in the show wich have asperger even became a fucking teacher for asperger kid... I can't even imagine myself holding a job at walmart. So Dp is way worse than a lot of mental illness IMO.


I hear you. The only thing that's good about calling it schizophrenia is that the scientific community knows a lot more about it than depersonalization. There are actual physical causes that can be hypothesized and treated (e.g., modern research links SZ with a virus, and there coming out with drugs to treat it; there's also a connection b/w SZ and a build up of the byproducts of gluten and dairy, which upon testing, can be controlled for). In other words, it just opens up our options for treatment. Personally, I think I'm about to have a doctor test my blood and urine for traces of the virus implicated in SZ and the build up of gluten/caesin peptides. If something as easy as changing my diet would fix this shit, then I definitely wouldn't want to overlook it. Of course, this all could all just be a fool's errand... but never know.


----------



## baking_pineapple (Apr 27, 2011)

rob said:


> Two things:
> 
> First - whatever name is attributed to our condition does not affect in any way the nature or extent of the symptoms that we suffer; whether it's called "depersonalisation", "schizophrenia" or "a couple of sandwiches short of a picnic" makes no difference. By the same token, my condition is not going to disappear just because I chose to describe myself as "healthy" - otherwise we'd have all done that long ago and recovered.
> 
> ...


Thanks... you interpreted what I was trying to say really well.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Hey what the hell, "I sought to stir stuff up on purpose by making gen(false, exaggerated) statements? We don't need people trying to stir things up, if you want to know something just ask it, if you want to do some half thougt out social experiment to see what people say do it somewhere else. There are too many people seriously worried they might hav schiz, thy don't need people telling them they are, we all have enough worries and anxietis , leave people alone


----------



## Quifouett (Sep 13, 2011)

Don't be scared to face reality...


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Those people w schiz, living together. 1 they had support from people who knew what it was like, 2. Residential treatment is really intesive , and 3 schiz responds to medication. Dp. Doesn't generally or reliably respond to meds, don't know about you but I have yet to meet a single Person with this except for an old dr who had very brief dr durring panic attacks, which no longer happen, so we don't have the support of others either.

Yrs part of it is acceptance, some of it seems to be luck. Mindfulness, distraction, and distress tollerance can certainlty help, but otherwise, we lucked out, the research is just barely starting, and it sucks, but other then continuing to share our stories and hanging in there, there isn't a lot we can do about that


----------



## toshibatelly (Sep 13, 2011)

kate_edwin said:


> Those people w schiz, living together. 1 they had support from people who knew what it was like, 2. Residential treatment is really intesive , and 3 schiz responds to medication. Dp. Doesn't generally or reliably respond to meds, don't know about you but I have yet to meet a single Person with this except for an old dr who had very brief dr durring panic attacks, which no longer happen, so we don't have the support of others either.
> 
> Yrs part of it is acceptance, some of it seems to be luck. Mindfulness, distraction, and distress tollerance can certainlty help, but otherwise, we lucked out, the research is just barely starting, and it sucks, but other then continuing to share our stories and hanging in there, there isn't a lot we can do about that


Yeah, we have yet to get our breakthrough medication, schizophrenics have chlorpromazine, manic depressives have lithium and unipolar depressives have all sorts of drugs. Meanwhile we don't have anything. Obviously saying one thing is more complex than another is a subjective judgement, but I have read that there is consensus within the psychiatric community that dissociation is far more complex than either mood disorders or psychosis; so I won't be holding my breath waiting for a magic pill either.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

baking_pineapple said:


> I mean, we're experiencing all the "negative" symptoms of schizophrenia-- "blunted affect (lack or decline in emotional response), alogia (lack or decline in speech), and avolition (lack or decline in motivation)"... the only thing is that we're socially aware enough to recognize our experience isn't normal, which keeps us from acting it out. This social awareness, inhibiting us from expressing the chaos and impoverishment of our inner worlds, tricks other people into thinking we're normal, but also keeps us stuck in an endless loop of private suffering as even we're not able to discover what's truly wrong with us. I'm starting to think that it might be better to act out... lol, if only that were possible without being misinterpreted and minimalized by blind institutional forces.


----------



## anxybilly (Jun 22, 2011)

No we are not Schizophrenic. Schizophrenics may have d/r and d/p as a symptom. I do not hear voices or hallucinate.
I have seen Schizophrenia, this is not SZ. I don't talk in word salads and thing I'm King Henry.

I will be honest. The first time I experienced this back in 2002. I thought I was/ or had Schizophrenia because I had not one clue what Depersonalization or Derealization was.


----------



## Quifouett (Sep 13, 2011)

What is the weirdest thing between thinking your king henry and thinking your body don't belong to you?

I know you will tell me they really think they are king henry and we "know" our body belong to us but it still feel like it.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Quifouett said:


> What is the weirdest thing between thinking your king henry and thinking your body don't belong to you?
> 
> I know you will tell me they really think they are king henry and we "know" our body belong to us but it still feel like it.


You just answered your own question. Which is right. Yeah, we "feel" as if our body doesn't belong to us. We don't believe 100% that it is someone else body.

That is a huge difference.


----------



## Quifouett (Sep 13, 2011)

Maybe but that don't make me happier with my life. Just sayin DP is just as bad as some mild case of SZ if I have it for the rest of my life. If it go away someday, I agree SZ is worse. But like I said before some SZ seem to enjoy their life more than me...


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Quifouett said:


> Maybe but that don't make me happier with my life. Just sayin DP is just as bad as some mild case of SZ if I have it for the rest of my life. If it go away someday, I agree SZ is worse. But like I said before some SZ seem to enjoy their life more than me...


And I definitely agree with what you said here. But this post stated that "we have SZ", and we don't. Comparing the quality of life between SZ and DP is another topic.


----------



## Quifouett (Sep 13, 2011)

If we look at the DSM no we are not. I was extrapolating.


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

[deleted]


----------



## anxybilly (Jun 22, 2011)

To my understanding DP is a symptom a Schizophrenic can have, but I am sure it isn't the worse.

I don't get paranoid or anything. I have questioned my sanity with this, but I think we all do.

I think maybe I have had a few catatonic states. I am not sure.

My DP can get pretty bad, almost to the point I feel as though I may just twinkle away or something.
Hard to explain.


----------



## Ipod1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Jayd said:


> I swear to god if we are im going to be very pissed off


me too buddy. idk how you go out and skate i skate as well and cant do anything really.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Ipod1 said:


> me too buddy. idk how you go out and skate i skate as well and cant do anything really.


Thanks, its not easy though. DP is always on my mind. But the good thing about going out and doing stuff is you get periods where you forgot about DP. If I were to sit inside all day then all I would do is focus all my attention on myself which is known to make DP worse.


----------



## baking_pineapple (Apr 27, 2011)

Brando2600 said:


>


haha... i really am a huge douche...


----------



## sacredrealm (Mar 8, 2011)

"schizophrenia" is just a label really in one way, when it comes down to it. I know there are more severe cases of it though!

However, I agree in the way that, does it really matter that what we experence in what we think of as the DP label is very similar to SOME "negative" "schizo" symptoms? 
With the fear of this, that I have experienced too, its almost like the fear is of the label, or what might happen if it was that. But if we were to not get any worse, and to stay as we were, would it matter what the actual label was anyway?

After sort of realising this I didn't care really if what I get qualifes for that label. If it wasn't going to get drastically worse and I could still function at the same level hah.

I read an article also saying that some "creative" minds often "mimmick" "shcizophrenia" in some ways.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

Alternate Definition of Schizophrenia: The state of floating on a speck of dirt in the middle of a vast, cold, dark expanding universe of unknown origin, and unknown destination and a limited life span in which to understand it.
So, who you callin schizophrenic? lol


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Going back to the doctors tmrw to get more reassurance about this shit... fuck!


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

baking_pineapple said:


> I mean, we're experiencing all the "negative" symptoms of schizophrenia-- "blunted affect (lack or decline in emotional response), alogia (lack or decline in speech), and avolition (lack or decline in motivation)"... the only thing is that we're socially aware enough to recognize our experience isn't normal, which keeps us from acting it out. This social awareness, inhibiting us from expressing the chaos and impoverishment of our inner worlds, tricks other people into thinking we're normal, but also keeps us stuck in an endless loop of private suffering as even we're not able to discover what's truly wrong with us. I'm starting to think that it might be better to act out... lol, if only that were possible without being misinterpreted and minimalized by blind institutional forces.


Most words in the English language (or any language) have meaning that can be understood by all. If you don't know a word, look it up a _voila_, meaning begins to unfold. To have understanding about a bird doesn't mean we are a bird, or might be one.

Much of what you describe is experienced by most people at some point, and a feature of many disorders (i.e. anxiety, depression, history of sexual abuse, &#8230

It is easy to fixate on a feature. We may think about something a lot and then suddenly think, "OMG, I've got OCD" when we don't.

Who hasn't in their life tried to appear their best in public? To gain acceptance and/or praise from others? 'Fitting in' is a human trait &#8230; even an animal one with some species. You say, "*tricks other people into thinking we're normal*" - hell, why not. Few people are close friend whom you can let your hair down. With the rest, it is polite manners to not go on about ones problems and keep the conversation about me, me, me. This isn't the manner of a schizophrenic.

Ok, so lots of people are afraid they are schizophrenic. So, yes, it is good to talk about this (that is what forums are for). Just do yourself a favor and let the docs decide on this one. Get two or three opinions just to feel comfortable. If you have the disorder, it will be apparent and treatment will be offered. And schizophrenia isn't a death sentence either.










Yes, there is a spectrum - but don't waste efforts in trying to redefine it to fit yourself. Let the egg-heads have at that.

Here is some egg-head stuff,

The symptoms of schizophrenia have classically been subdivided in positive and negative symptoms. Positive symptoms refer to features that occur as a result of the disease, and include hallucinations (especially auditory) and delusions. Negative symptoms are features that are normally present but are reduced or absent as a result of the disease and include avolition, anhedonia, inattentiveness, and social withdrawal. - See Andreason NC, Olsen Sa. Negative, vs. positive schizophrenia. Definition and validation. Arch Gen Psychiatry 1982; 39:789-794

In more recent years it has become clear that this division in positive and negative symptoms is too simplistic. Using a factor analytical approach, Liddle investigated the symptomatology of stable schizophrenic patients and found three independent clusters of symptoms: 1) _reality distortion_, which include hallucinations and delusions; 2) _psychomotor poverty_, which includes poverty of speech, flat affect, and decreased spontaneous movements, and 3) _disorganization_, which include disorders of the form of thought and inappropriate affect. - See Liddle Pf. The symptoms of chronic schizophrenia: A re-examination of the positive-negative dichotomy. B J Psychiatry 1987; 151:145-151

You say, "*we're experiencing all the "negative" symptoms of schizophrenia*" However, it isn't the negative symptoms that make the disease so uniquely devastating. It is the "positive" ones. It is the "positive" ones that command treatment even to the point of making the "negative" ones worse.

Be glad you have the "negative" symptoms - they are the easiest to treat.

So &#8230; calm down and use your energy to tackle the real problem. Don't use fear of schizophrenia as a diversion from the work that needs to be done.

Hope this helps


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

So I went back to my family doctors yesterday (for like the 10th time about all this stuff). He told me that I sound very similar when I started seeing him a year and a half ago about this stuff which he said was a good thing.

I told him again that I am scared because I get like paranoid thinking and am worried that it will lead to delusions. And he said im not delusional but its possible that down the road it can happen, but mainly I don't sound like I am going down that road, which is good.

Maybe I should just go on an anti-psychotic just in case :s


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

As long as i don't start having visual and auditatory hallucinations, i don't care what i have.

A depression can be treated.


----------



## toshibatelly (Sep 13, 2011)

Jayd said:


> So I went back to my family doctors yesterday (for like the 10th time about all this stuff). He told me that I sound very similar when I started seeing him a year and a half ago about this stuff which he said was a good thing.
> 
> I told him again that I am scared because I get like paranoid thinking and am worried that it will lead to delusions. And he said im not delusional but its possible that down the road it can happen, but mainly I don't sound like I am going down that road, which is good.
> 
> Maybe I should just go on an anti-psychotic just in case :s


Nah, anti-psychotic drugs have some unpleasant side effects, you don't want to be on them unless you have to be. That being said there is a theory that psychosis 'frazzles' the brain, making someone who has had one full-blown psychotic episode very much at risk of having more psychotic episodes so perhaps a pre-emptive strike to nip any psychosis in the bud would be a good idea.

Did your Doctor say that the pseudo-paranoid thoughts you mentioned can lead to delusional paranoid thinking or merely that it is possible you will develop the latter? I too get the kind of pseudo-paranoid thoughts you mentioned, I'm starting to wonder whether such thoughts may constitute an obsession in the OCD sense of the word?


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

toshibatelly said:


> Nah, anti-psychotic drugs have some unpleasant side effects, you don't want to be on them unless you have to be. That being said there is a theory that psychosis 'frazzles' the brain, making someone who has had one full-blown psychotic episode very much at risk of having more psychotic episodes so perhaps a pre-emptive strike to nip any psychosis in the bud would be a good idea.
> 
> Did your Doctor say that the pseudo-paranoid thoughts you mentioned can lead to delusional paranoid thinking or merely that it is possible you will develop the latter? I too get the kind of pseudo-paranoid thoughts you mentioned, I'm starting to wonder whether such thoughts may constitute an obsession in the OCD sense of the word?


Basically he said that I'm very in tune with myself which is good. I mentioned for example the thought of food being poisoned, he said if you started avoiding meals because of this then we might wanna go on medication but I don't believe in the thoughts which is obviously good. I think it is part of an ocd obsession.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Like right now I'm at work and I was helping a customer and the idea of her being a spy pop into mind and my anxiety spiked so bad, now I feel incredibly tired. Its like my body pumped a bunch of adrenaline and now I feel like I'm almost gonna fall asleep. Even though I rationalized the situation I seriously feel fucking crazy.

I have to be losing it...


----------



## toshibatelly (Sep 13, 2011)

Jayd said:


> Like right now I'm at work and I was helping a customer and the idea of her being a spy pop into mind and my anxiety spiked so bad, now I feel incredibly tired. Its like my body pumped a bunch of adrenaline and now I feel like I'm almost gonna fall asleep. Even though I rationalized the situation I seriously feel fucking crazy.


Yeah I get that too, but it's the thought I'm afraid of not the content of the thought, i.e. if I had an intrusive thought such as, "She could be a spy" I wouldn't get worried about her being a spy because I can see how irrational that fear would be, I would be worried, "Oh fuck I'm gonna go schizo".



Jayd said:


> I have to be losing it...


No. You aren't. I'll tell you if I think you're losing it.









Did you say you've had this for about a year and a half or so? Well....here's some comforting news, prodromes rarely last more than 2 years so if you had entered the prodrome it is likely you would have deteroriated a great deal mentally in those 18 months, which you haven't.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Yeah its not the content that scares me because I know its not true and can rationalize. Its the fact that I'm have paranoid like thinking.

And yes I believe I have had DP for almost a year and a half now. I got it in june 2010


----------



## Quifouett (Sep 13, 2011)

Prodrome can last 20 years btw

Major Signs:

Reduced concentration, attention 
Reduced drive and motivation, anergia 
Depressed mood 
Sleep disturbance 
Anxiety 
Social withdrawal 
Suspiciousness 
Deterioration in role functioning 
Irritability


----------



## toshibatelly (Sep 13, 2011)

Quifouett said:


> Prodrome can last 20 years btw
> 
> Major Signs:
> 
> ...


I've read 30 months is the general upper limit. I'll try to find a source for that.

Exceptions always exist but I don't see how someone could call a behaviour pattern over 20 years merely a pre-cursor to the disorder, if you behave in a certain way for 20 years it is part of your personality not merely the antecedent to a disorder.
I'm sure Jayd is well aware of the symptoms of prodromal schizophrenia.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

O we'll that's fucking great, I have most of those symtoms...

I hope those symptoms can be found I'm just DP


----------



## toshibatelly (Sep 13, 2011)

Jayd said:


> O we'll that's fucking great, I have most of those symtoms...
> 
> I hope those symptoms can be found I'm just DP


As do I, but let's look at this rationally and without our shared obsessions over schizophrenia clouding our judgement:

a) Reduced concentration could easily be caused by DP, DP distracts you from reality, disconnects you from what's going on and forces you to dwell on things most people just blithely accept.








Reduced drive. Again, DP plays with our minds, as you noted yourself the fears associated with it can sap your energy and make you feel tired; panic attacks and chronic depersonalization are both tiring in their own right, combined things are even worse.

c) Depression. Living in a hazy, dream-like state, doubting your reality, fearing for your sanity, feeling like you can't remember your own name, barely recognising yourself and feeling emotionally detached from your loved ones is enough to depress the most resilient of people.

d) Sleep disturbances. These are pretty common among non-disordered people anyway, panicking can stop you sleeping and after the panic is over you may feel the need to sleep.

e) Anxiety. Well....worrying 24/7 about having schizophrenia won't help in this regard.

f) Social withdrawal, it isn't easy to function when you have DP, and social interaction can be tiring and unfulfilling (especially if you feel emotionally detached) so it's no wonder Depersonalized people withdraw.

g) Suspiciousness. Can't see this one in the context of DP, but you don't seem to be exhibiting any signs of being paranoid and I don't think I am either so we need not worry about this one.

h) Deterioration in role functioning. Can be chalked up to the effect of DP and anxiety on functioning, some panic disorder sufferers become house-bound due to their disorder but this doesn't suggest they are at risk for psychosis.

i) Irritability. Common with sufferers of any chronic condition.


----------



## Quifouett (Sep 13, 2011)

The signs look a lot like the symptoms of DP. Nothing much to do but to live life without waiting to see hallucinations or hearing stuff.


----------



## toshibatelly (Sep 13, 2011)

Quifouett said:


> The signs look a lot like the symptoms of DP. Nothing much to do but to live life without waiting to see hallucinations or hearing stuff.


Oh I agree. If it's going to happen it's going to happen regardless of how much I don't want it to, but such an appeal to reason doesn't stop people with obsessive/intrusive thoughts from being anxious.

It's like saying to someone on a plane who's afraid of flying, "You can't escape from here until the plane lands so just accept it and stop worrying because there's no point" even if they can objectively see that that is a rational way to think it doesn't stop them from being afraid.

It's a matter of when to worry and when not to bother worrying. I certainly tick a few of the boxes for prodromal schizophrenia, as does Jayd and I'm sure many other people with DP and many without DP, but then again I also a tick a few boxes of the PCL-R and yet I don't worry about that.....fear isn't rational.


----------



## gill (Jul 1, 2010)

If anything, DP is related to obsessive-compulsive thought processes.


----------



## Quifouett (Sep 13, 2011)

Jayd said:


> O we'll that's fucking great, I have most of those symtoms...
> 
> I hope those symptoms can be found I'm just DP


Man don't worry.

I'm sure majority of people here have a fear of shizo even if it's deep inside. I can see that it's a big thing for you but you are already doing the best you can to be sure it's not schizo like seing your doctor. The only thing I can tell you is to trust your doctor even if they don't always have all the answers. Nothing much you can do for now.


----------



## toshibatelly (Sep 13, 2011)

Quifouett said:


> Man don't worry.
> 
> I'm sure majority of people here have a fear of shizo even if it's deep inside. I can see that it's a big thing for you but you are already doing the best you can to be sure it's not schizo like seing your doctor. The only thing I can tell you is to trust your doctor even if they don't always have all the answers. Nothing much you can do for now.


I second this, but I do appreciate how disturbing some of the perceptions DP causes can be and why people sometimes interpret them as signs of psychosis. As you say there is an overlap between symptoms of DP and symptoms of other disorders, it's about ruling out other things and coming to a firm diagnosis.


----------



## toshibatelly (Sep 13, 2011)

gill said:


> If anything, DP is related to obsessive-compulsive thought processes.


I have wondered about that, I don't get any compulsions to speak of but I do find myself obsessing other things for months at a time, usually these obsessions are of a medical nature and cause me a great deal of distress.

Anyone got figures on the rate of comorbidity for OCD and DP?


----------



## baking_pineapple (Apr 27, 2011)

"Madness may be defined as using mental activity so as to reach mental helplessness."

Lol, hate to say it, but that's me more often than not


----------



## baking_pineapple (Apr 27, 2011)

Jayd said:


> O we'll that's fucking great, I have most of those symtoms...
> 
> I hope those symptoms can be found I'm just DP


You seem far too connected with other people to be schizo... e.g. you're always checking yourself against other people and objective facts. Plus, you disclose appropriately and it's easy, at least for me, to see a "real" person behind your posts.


----------



## Quifouett (Sep 13, 2011)

I asked my psycologist about psychosis today and she said to not worry about it if I don't see stuff or hear stuff or feel stuff. And I asked if the not feeling my body feeling could be in the feel stuff category and she clearly said that it's more a feeling of ants all over you or a ghost holding your arm.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Quifouett said:


> I asked my psycologist about psychosis today and she said to not worry about it if I don't see stuff or hear stuff or feel stuff. And I asked if the not feeling my body feeling could be in the feel stuff category and she clearly said that it's more a feeling of ants all over you or a ghost holding your arm.


I do feel bodily sensations sometimes. Like if I see spider which grosses me out, i sometimes get tingling feeling after. Are these "feelings" like very distinctive. Like the ghost hold your arm. You would literally feel as if someone grabbed your arm right?


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

I makes no difference what label some bloke in some book has decided to give you, you feel how you feel,

but I when I went to see an experienced clinical psychologist about my problems I asked her if she thought I was schizophrenic and she said no way and she dealt with and treated schizophrenic people every day


----------



## Quifouett (Sep 13, 2011)

Jayd said:


> I do feel bodily sensations sometimes. Like if I see spider which grosses me out, i sometimes get tingling feeling after. Are these "feelings" like very distinctive. Like the ghost hold your arm. You would literally feel as if someone grabbed your arm right?


The spider thing you talking about is normal. And for the ghost I think you would really freak out and ask yourself what was holding your arm. You would not think that maybe something have touched you.


----------



## toshibatelly (Sep 13, 2011)

Pablo said:


> I makes no difference what label some bloke in some book has decided to give you, you feel how you feel,
> 
> but I when I went to see an experienced clinical psychologist about my problems I asked her if she thought I was schizophrenic and she said no way and she dealt with and treated schizophrenic people every day


I agree, these diagnosis have no impact on what you actually feel; DPD could be taken out of the DSM tomorrow and it wouldn't mean everyone on this board would magically improve. However, I think schizophrenia is a particularly potent fear for DP sufferers because it represents actually losing control rather than simply feeling out of control, irrespective of scientific evidence to the contrary the feeling of being out of control that comes with DP makes you think the next logical step is to actually lose control.


----------



## toshibatelly (Sep 13, 2011)

Quifouett said:


> The spider thing you talking about is normal. And for the ghost I think you would really freak out and ask yourself what was holding your arm. You would not think that maybe something have touched you.


How profound do the hallucinations have to be? I often see things out the corner of my eye which aren't there, and I get floating shapes in my eyes and really vivid phosphene shapes when I close my eyes but I've never actually seen a fully-fledged hallucination...I don't think









Besides, non-psychotic hallucinations (aka pseudohallucinations) such as hearing voices coming from *inside *the head or seeing apparitions you know are not real are a feature of dissociative disorders and not indicative of psychosis.


----------



## Quifouett (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## toshibatelly (Sep 13, 2011)

Quifouett said:


>


Yeah, they're not like that


----------



## Quifouett (Sep 13, 2011)

good news


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

toshibatelly said:


> How profound do the hallucinations have to be? I often see things out the corner of my eye which aren't there, and I get floating shapes in my eyes and really vivid phosphene shapes when I close my eyes but I've never actually seen a fully-fledged hallucination...I don't think
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eye floaters aren't hallucinations, there physically on your eye. And my theory on why us DP'ers vision is messed up like what you have mentioned in being in a state of hyper awareness where adrenal levels are higher than normal people. This allows more light to be let in and therefore you notice more floaters and visual static. Its something that has always been there and you probably noticed rarely before DP. But being in the hyper self aware state where in, you always notice things like that.


----------



## Quifouett (Sep 13, 2011)

Jayd said:


> Eye floaters aren't hallucinations, there physically on your eye. And my theory on why us DP'ers vision is messed up like what you have mentioned in being in a state of hyper awareness where adrenal levels are higher than normal people. This allows more light to be let in and therefore you notice more floaters and visual static. Its something that has always been there and you probably noticed rarely before DP. But being in the hyper self aware state where in, you always notice things like that.


floaters are in the eye not on lol


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

Jayd said:


> Going back to the doctors tmrw to get more reassurance about this shit... fuck!


Sorry Jayd. I was googling around med line, and found a really interesting research article on differentiating the symptoms of dissociative disorders from those of schizophrenic illness. I meant to copy the link for you. I will try to find it again. If I do, I will PM it to you. Maybe it can help you distance yourself from the illness that stalks you.


----------



## Quifouett (Sep 13, 2011)

forestx5 said:


> Sorry Jayd. I was googling around med line, and found a really interesting research article on differentiating the symptoms of dissociative disorders from those of schizophrenic illness. I meant to copy the link for you. I will try to find it again. If I do, I will PM it to you. Maybe it can help you distance yourself from the illness that stalks you.


Why dont you share the link with everybody?


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

forestx5 said:


> Sorry Jayd. I was googling around med line, and found a really interesting research article on differentiating the symptoms of dissociative disorders from those of schizophrenic illness. I meant to copy the link for you. I will try to find it again. If I do, I will PM it to you. Maybe it can help you distance yourself from the illness that stalks you.


Yes please post it, and also post it in this thread because I think it may be beneficial for everyone else too.

Thanks


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Curious about something, as some of you know I have those pseudo-paranoid type thoughts, I'm scared that those thoughts will soon become delusions. Does anyone have any knowledge on this and can perhaps put my mind at rest.

I always feel like I am in the prodomal stages of something serious.


----------



## Quifouett (Sep 13, 2011)

Jayd said:


> Curious about something, as some of you know I have those pseudo-paranoid type thoughts, I'm scared that those thoughts will soon become delusions. Does anyone have any knowledge on this and can perhaps put my mind at rest.
> 
> I always feel like I am in the prodomal stages of something serious.


What type of toughts?

Go see your doctor if you have doubts.

And I guess you are living with your parents, so don't worry if you go psychosis, I think they will see something is wrong.

I will tell you the samething my psy told me when I asked about psychosis: "It look like DP is not big enough and now you search for something more serious..."

In the moment I was like " damn she's hard" but I later realized she was right.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Quifouett said:


> What type of toughts?
> 
> Go see your doctor if you have doubts.
> 
> ...


Well I hate describing the thoughts for the obvious reason as being labelled as potentially SZ.

Maybe it's because I've read so thorough into SZ.

Anyways, I have thoughts like what if my parents poisoned my food, or what if a friend is spying on me. Things like that.

Im thankful right now that I can be like, well those are obviously not true and can rationalize,, but I cant shake the fear.

And I was just at my doctors about it last week. He basically said, "well it is kind of paranoid thinking" and he pretty much just said let him know if it gets worse or better. Like, I WANT TO KNOW IF IM GOING TO BE OK DOC!. He also mentioned that we could experiment with an anti-psych. I dont want to because of the side effects but maybe I should.


----------



## toshibatelly (Sep 13, 2011)

Jayd said:


> Well I hate describing the thoughts for the obvious reason as being labelled as potentially SZ.
> 
> Maybe it's because I've read so thorough into SZ.
> 
> ...


Well your Dr. will be able to advise you re: the side effect profile of the relevant medication, but I think given the fact you are not in a state of psychosis or impending psychosis an anti-psychotic would be a strange choice of medication. Are you currently on medication to combat anxiety/obsessive thoughts? Perhaps the Doctor wants to put you on an anti-psychotic to put your fears to rest rather than because he thinks you will become psychotic.

That being said, I have heard of low dose use of anti-psychotics to combat DP/DR, but that is probably a case of making the best of what's available since there are no anti-DP meds specifically AFAIK.


----------



## toshibatelly (Sep 13, 2011)

Jayd said:


> I always feel like I am in the prodomal stages of something serious.


Same. It's called hypochondria


----------



## Quifouett (Sep 13, 2011)

I would try the low dose of anti psychotic and if you have bad side effect just stop. I don't think it can trigger somethign worse?

I think that we have too much spare time and think too much.

It look like you so much don't want to be SZ that you keep checking about the symptoms and your mind start to be confuse and simulate the symptoms?? kinda deep...


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

I have seriously dug myself a hole I can't get out of. This fear has me so tightly gripped.

Like i go up for dinner just 10 minutes ago and I get paranoid thoughts. I keep telling myself that there not true and to brush it off but it can't withstand the wave of panic and anxiety and fear that comes after these thoughts.

I really think I have to accept that I'm fucking losing it.

It happens so much around my parents, maybe because the first thoughts happened around them, and now when I'm around them my brain re-trggers the thoughts because of memory or something.

I;m a fucking anxious mess. No wonder I cant recover from DP. I have an incredible amount of fear fueling it.

Like seriously what the hell has happened to me, I used to be normal before all this DP/anxiety shit. Sorry for venting


----------



## baking_pineapple (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Jayd said:


> I have seriously dug myself a hole I can't get out of. This fear has me so tightly gripped.
> 
> Like i go up for dinner just 10 minutes ago and I get paranoid thoughts. I keep telling myself that there not true and to brush it off but it can't withstand the wave of panic and anxiety and fear that comes after these thoughts.
> 
> ...


Maybe you actually have repressed memories - it can generate the kind of mega-anxiety you describe. It can completely cripple a person.

Since being around your parents triggers (greatly magnifies) this, you should consider counseling if you aren't already doing so. I am not saying that your parents abused you. It could be as simple as always wanting to tell them something and have their help but being too frightened to do so. And desperately wanting their approval in spite of what happened - 99% of the time abuse people believe it was their own fault and they are 'guilty' and 'bad' and terrible things will happen if they speak a word about it.

Also, with repressed memories, someone can be functioning fine until something triggers the past.

Of course I could be completely wrong. And you don't need yet another thing to worry about.

But considering the severe misery and suffering you are dealing with, it would be good to explore ways to get help from professionals. It may at least comfort you to have more help.

Hope this is helpful and not too upsetting


----------



## nowhereboy (Sep 28, 2011)

This fear of schiz is also causing me great anxiety. Infact im at a stage where my mind is so fucked, im actually preparing for a full blown phsycotic episode. Ive had a few drinks tonight so my anxiety has vanished, but still the weird intrusive thoughts and words fly around my mind. Its so confusing because behind all the bullshit going on in my head, im still me and im fully aware of all of this. I thought schiz lacked insight. Maybe not in my case.... only time will tell. This battle continues :s


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

nowhereboy said:


> This fear of schiz is also causing me great anxiety. Infact im at a stage where my mind is so fucked, im actually preparing for a full blown phsycotic episode. Ive had a few drinks tonight so my anxiety has vanished, but still the weird intrusive thoughts and words fly around my mind. Its so confusing because behind all the bullshit going on in my head, im still me and im fully aware of all of this. I thought schiz lacked insight. Maybe not in my case.... only time will tell. This battle continues :s


yeah im hittin the rum n cokes now too


----------



## Quifouett (Sep 13, 2011)

cheers


----------



## Jimbo (Mar 23, 2011)

I knew somebody who had real psychoctic episodes. Hearing voices thinking that strange forces were controlling him. I'd say it's not the same thing. He didn't worry when he was getting into that state he said it felt good.


----------

